# portmaster => less CPU please



## nORKy (May 28, 2009)

Hi

When portmaster update some packages, it uses 95% of my CPU !
I use synergys too share my keyboard and mouse, but my mouse is lagging on the other host.

How can I reduce the % cpu use by portmaster ?

EDIT : sorry, bad section, can someone move my post to "ports" section ?


----------



## pbd (May 28, 2009)

nORKy said:
			
		

> How can I reduce the % cpu use by portmaster ?



You can run portmaster (or any other process) with lower priority using 





> nice


 command:


```
nice -n 15 portmaster ...
```

The higher the nice value of a process the higher its scheduling priority.

To adjust priority of running process use 





> renice


.

See man pages for details.


----------



## pbd (May 28, 2009)

pbd said:
			
		

> The higher the nice value of a process the higher its scheduling priority.



Sorry, it should be:

The HIGHER the nice value of a process the LOWER its scheduling priority.


----------



## nORKy (May 28, 2009)

Thanks you pbd !


----------

